# I got a free book about management companies.



## KARENJ (23 Jun 2010)

hi , just to let ye all know I got this free book. hope it helps ye out.
from the office of the *director of corporate enforcement* -
*01 8585800
1890315015*
www.odce.ie
I found thier web site and rang up and got it in the post a day later. its called
"campany law handbook on residential property owners management companies"


----------



## shesells (25 Jun 2010)

It's a good book though heavy going. Much of it will be obselete if the current bill gets passed as it distinguishes between management companies and other companies.


----------



## Yorrick (25 Jun 2010)

The new bill will change matters but this book is still worth reading as it gives a good account of Directors responsibilities etc.
However as I have pointed out before Robert Gogans book on Apartment Living is excellent. H e will have to update it to take account of the new legislation so maybe its worth holding off buying it.


----------

